# 1967 GTO Factory Disk Brakes



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

Since my car was a complete restoration, I'm not sure what I have but it appears to be the factory front disk brakes. I've never messed with brakes before I purchased this car and so far I've replaced one brake cylinder on the drivers side drum. Learned a lot. Still have 14" Rally II rims although I plan on going to 15" soon.

When driving, I really have to leave a lot of space between the car in front of me to make sure I can stop because I don't think the brakes are that good. The pads look new since they are rather thick.

My question. Would it be worth it to get some new Rightstuff disk brakes and replace the factory ones? Would they be a huge improvement? If they won't be a huge improvement, then I'll plan on taking the car to a shop up the street and have them check the brakes to make sure everything is working properly.

Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are they power brakes?? If so, maybe the booster is bad.


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

How would I tell if they are or not? I'm assuming yes because I was told power disk brakes in the description when I purchased them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock '67 4-piston disc brakes are some of the best out there, but complex. They were used for '67-'68 and then replaced with the much simpler single piston brakes. If neglected, the '67 style 4 piston brakes are problematic, and the pistons can seize. These calipers require money and experience to rebuild. I recommend googling these brakes and learning all you can about them, and what your options for getting them serviced are. A lot of GTO guys end up swapping over to '69-''72 front brakes. As far as I'm concerned, the OEM stuff is much higher quality with better fit than the aftermarket stuff.


----------

